# Thornley Tone



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

here is an except from thornleyfans.com

On the record, huge King's X fan. I use Mouradian Flapjack guitar. John Mouradian(guitar tech from BW days) and I created this guitar, we designed it and he built it. The thing never goes out of tune...you can tune it down to G and it holds. I used Bernie amp (great sounding little 1x12 made out of old film projectors) also Vox...Naylor...Soldano...4 or 5 Marshalls...and an old Fender Bandmaster on the "Come Again" CD. Most of the riffs on the CD were recorded straight ahead effect wise...I did rely on a few stomp boxes...Prescription Electronics Experience pedal (it's so over the top)...and Line 6 delays are great...they do all the old tape delay stuff.
To accomodate all the various tunings live, I'll bring about 15 guitars, including Mouradian Flapjack, three Les Pauls, a few semi-hollowbodies, a Gibson 6/12 doubleneck, a Hammertone doubleneck with a 6-string and a mando-guitar, and a bunch of other instruments. For amps, I'll bring a Matchless Super Chief 120 and two JCM 2000a-a 50-and a 100-watt-and I'll run four 4X12 cabs.
I use a Digital Music Corp. GCX unit to control my rack, which contains an old Boss compressor, a TS-9 Tube Screamer, a Prescription Electronics Experience pedal, an Electro-Harmonix Micro-Synth, the Garnet Herzog, a Boss DD-5 for backwards delay, a Lexicon reverb, an Alesis Quadraverb, and a DigiTech Whammy pedal.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

There is an article titled "Size Does Matter" from Guitar Player magazine 2002/2003 I believe that cover's alot of Ian's tones. The article came out right around the time that "The Pleaseure and The Greed" came out.


----------

